# Need Perfect GPU to complete my rig!!!!



## gagan_kumar (Mar 2, 2014)

1. Which Power Supply do you have? (Be EXACT while naming the company and model)
Ans:CORSAIR GS 600

2. What is your budget?
Ans: 23,000/-

3. Which resolution will you game at?
Ans: FULL HD 1080p

4. What are your current computer specifications?
Ans: i7 3770k
ga z77x-ud3h


----------



## rijinpk1 (Mar 2, 2014)

get 280x from asus/sapphire etc. skip msi or xfx.


----------



## gagan_kumar (Mar 2, 2014)

rijinpk1 said:


> get 280x from asus/sapphire etc. skip msi or xfx.



ya i was planning too for 280x but m confused about model which  model to get can u be exact...........


----------



## rijinpk1 (Mar 2, 2014)

gta0gagan said:


> ya i was planning too for 280x but m confused about model which  model to get can u be exact...........



try for asus DC ii or sapphire dual x.


----------



## gagan_kumar (Mar 2, 2014)

rijinpk1 said:


> try for asus DC ii or sapphire dual x.



both performance are same? cause i think price diff is there.........


----------



## HE-MAN (Mar 2, 2014)

get the sapphire one same performance but for some reason asus gpu always are priced more


----------



## gagan_kumar (Mar 2, 2014)

HE-MAN said:


> get the sapphire one same performance but for some reason asus gpu always are priced more



also that amd offer will i receive those free games with my card or not......?


----------



## rijinpk1 (Mar 3, 2014)

gta0gagan said:


> both performance are same? cause i think price diff is there.........



asus dcii has a better cooler than dual x. get what ever cheaper


----------



## HE-MAN (Mar 3, 2014)

if cooling is what ur looking for get the his card


----------



## NiGHtfUrY (Mar 3, 2014)

I am also planning to buy a  280x 
same config but my cpu is i5-3570k 
Can the gs600 handle an overclocked cpu and a 280x ?


----------



## Vish2a9l (Mar 3, 2014)

^ yes, quite comfortably.


----------



## gagan_kumar (Mar 3, 2014)

NiGHtfUrY said:


> I am also planning to buy a  280x
> same config but my cpu is i5-3570k
> Can the gs600 handle an overclocked cpu and a 280x ?



dude do u know abt any forum for our motherboard i searched but couldn't find any.......


----------



## vkl (Mar 3, 2014)

GIGABYTE Z77X Owners/Discussion/Information/Support Thread and Club (UD5H, UD3H, D3H, and ALL)
This might help.


----------



## ashis_lakra (Mar 3, 2014)

Try to get HIS card which performs better than its counterparts.

Temperatures - Seven Radeon R9 280X Graphics Cards, Rounded-Up


----------



## demonicpriest (Mar 6, 2014)

The HIS card is 31 Cm long... check that its fits your Cabinet before you buy it.


----------



## gagan_kumar (Mar 15, 2014)

demonicpriest said:


> The HIS card is 31 Cm long... check that its fits your Cabinet before you buy it.


ya it will fit i bought my cabinet the thing is that i purchased my cabinet taking long cards in my mind.......

- - - Updated - - -

guys i went to sp road yesterday...........
asus one are not available and msi twin frozr one is 25k+taxex and normal stock sapphire one is 23k + taxes...........what to do i dnt wana buy from online.......

- - - Updated - - -

and ya gtx 760 from msi is at 18k.........


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Mar 15, 2014)

Why don't you want to buy online?


----------



## gagan_kumar (Mar 15, 2014)

the usual fear what if i pay and never receive the product?

- - - Updated - - -

also whether i would be able to get warranty here....


----------



## gagan_kumar (Apr 11, 2014)

UPDATE : BOUGHT R9 280x ASUS DC II TOP

- - - Updated - - -

pics:
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/chit-chat/45694-post-your-latest-purchase-727.html#post2095864

- - - Updated - - -

link..............


----------



## ravi847 (Apr 12, 2014)

gta0gagan said:


> UPDATE : BOUGHT R9 280x ASUS DC II TOP



You got it from sp road??
If so for how much??(pls include taxes too and the shop from which you got it)


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Apr 12, 2014)

gta0gagan said:


> UPDATE : BOUGHT R9 280x ASUS DC II TOP
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...



Congrats!


----------



## gagan_kumar (Apr 12, 2014)

harshilsharma63 said:


> Congrats!



thnx dude.......

- - - Updated - - -



ravi847 said:


> You got it from sp road??
> If so for how much??(pls include taxes too and the shop from which you got it)



ya from sp road i got it from golcha it.......... for 24k


----------



## rijinpk1 (Apr 12, 2014)

gta0gagan said:


> UPDATE : BOUGHT R9 280x ASUS DC II TOP
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...



congrats. now start gaming


----------



## gagan_kumar (Apr 12, 2014)

rijinpk1 said:


> congrats. now start gaming



Thanks man i got what u suggested.... took me a little while...


----------



## doctorxerxes (Apr 13, 2014)

A bit off-topic.

I too was planning to purchase the 280x but having read numerous issues about artifacting and basic quality control issues I've decided to go for the GTX 770. The ASUS one retails for 28k online. Yes, it's more expensive but there are far FEWER issues pertaining to it. I mean if you read the official forum thread for the ASUS 280x , it's basically flooded with complaints. 

Just trying to have a discussion. Please avoid the flaming. Your thoughts would be appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Apr 13, 2014)

doctorxerxes said:


> A bit off-topic.
> 
> I too was planning to purchase the 280x but having read numerous issues about artifacting and basic quality control issues I've decided to go for the GTX 770. The ASUS one retails for 28k online. Yes, it's more expensive but there are far FEWER issues pertaining to it. I mean if you read the official forum thread for the ASUS 280x , it's basically flooded with complaints.
> 
> Just trying to have a discussion. Please avoid the flaming. Your thoughts would be appreciated. Thanks.



post links...

- - - Updated - - -



gta0gagan said:


> Thanks man i got what u suggested.... took me a little while...



ok


----------



## doctorxerxes (Apr 13, 2014)

rijinpk1 said:


> post links...
> 
> Here are a few:
> 
> ...


----------



## gagan_kumar (Apr 13, 2014)

doctorxerxes said:


> rijinpk1 said:
> 
> 
> > post links...
> ...




ok m sacred....


----------



## bikramjitkar (Apr 13, 2014)

I've had 3 Asus mobos die on me. Ever since, I avoid that brand like the plague. 

OP: Congrats on your purchase. Hope you have better luck than me.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Apr 13, 2014)

doctorxerxes said:


> Here are a few:
> 
> New Gigabyte AMD R9 280x issue! [Solved] - Gigabyte - Graphics & Displays
> Asus R9 280x Issues - Artifacts no matter what setting used [Solved] - Asus - Graphics & Displays
> ...



i see...that's pretty sad and bad. i think there are few people here with 280x including op. Nobody has reported any problems yet to my knowledge.     [MENTION=149723]gta0gagan[/MENTION] ,have you faced any artifacts??

- - - Updated - - -



bikramjitkar said:


> I've had 3 Asus mobos die on me. Ever since, I avoid that brand like the plague.
> 
> OP: Congrats on your purchase. Hope you have better luck than me.



it is not with asus alone.. see the links posted above.


----------



## bikramjitkar (Apr 13, 2014)

rijinpk1 said:


> it is not with asus alone.. see the links posted above.



Yeah, just noticed that. Seems to be a QC issue with the GPU itself.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Apr 13, 2014)

bikramjitkar said:


> Yeah, just noticed that. Seems to be a QC issue with the GPU itself.



yups. probably a bios issue.


----------



## doctorxerxes (Apr 13, 2014)

I didn't mean to scare OP but there definitely is a slight chance that you may end up with a faulty card. I just wanted to point this out to other potential buyers. When buying expensive equipment I strongly believe you should make a well informed decision. Hopefully the links I posted do help out someone. 

Just searching "R9 issues" in youtube yielded a tonne of results. While artifiacts do occur due to unstable OC , those happening out of the box calls for an immediate RMA.

PS: I have no malice against AMD. Using a HD6850 myself , it's just time to upgrade it.


----------



## gagan_kumar (Apr 13, 2014)

rijinpk1 said:


> i see...that's pretty sad and bad. i think there are few people here with 280x including op. Nobody has reported any problems yet to my knowledge.     [MENTION=149723]gta0gagan[/MENTION] ,have you faced any artifacts??
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...



actually no artifacts till now but i do face some lighting problems in skyrim the edges of textures not having smooth line also some surfaces blinks( shining on and off).....

- - - Updated - - -

ya this is my first gpu so i dnt properly know what are artifacts and all.......... but till now nothing faced as such shown in videos........


----------



## hanuman.rajpurohit (Apr 19, 2014)

You an also consider Powercolor


----------



## anirbandd (Apr 19, 2014)

hanuman.rajpurohit said:


> You an also consider Powercolor



Why? Because your friend is using them for XFire?

@op: go for other brands with good after sales. Like zotac, Sapphire..


----------



## rijinpk1 (Apr 19, 2014)

anirbandd said:


> Why? Because your friend is using them for XFire?
> 
> @op: go for other brands with good after sales. Like zotac, Sapphire..



he has already bought it.


----------



## ravi847 (Apr 27, 2014)

anirbandd said:


> go for other brands with good after sales. Like zotac, Sapphire..


Does Zotac have good a.s.s. when it comes to graphics cards?? How about in Bangalore?


----------



## gagan_kumar (Apr 27, 2014)

rijinpk1 said:


> he has already bought it.



i think we should create a separate thread for r9 280x owners to help discuss about oc artifacts and other topics regarding cards..........

also one thread for 3770k for overclocking purposes.......


----------



## ravi847 (Apr 28, 2014)

I read that the artifacting problem was a hardware one ...something about four heatsinks or something not being cooled properly , So how is a bios upgrade going to fix it?


----------

